# is a protein shake considered a meal?



## edubz (Jun 6, 2006)

was wondering, I see many people who have posted diets post a PWO shake, or a shake in general as a meal. Should I consider my shake as a meal?


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2006)

I would.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 6, 2006)

In my world there is no "snack" or "breakfast, lunch, dinner". There are only meals.

VanessaNicole


----------



## fufu (Jun 6, 2006)

VanessaNicole said:
			
		

> In my world there is no "snack" or "breakfast, lunch, dinner". There are only meals.
> 
> VanessaNicole



That is a good way to think about it.


----------



## Never2Cut (Jun 6, 2006)

Agreed, for me its 6-7 meals in a day.  And a protein shake is considered a meal.  Usually I take in 3-4 whole food meals and 2-3 shake meals.


----------



## assassin (Jun 7, 2006)

i cosider it a meal but add some carbs a piece of fruit or some oats or some low fat yogurt


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2006)

A plain whey shake is not a meal.  That protein will process so fast in your system.  You need to add things to slow down gastric emptying.  Fiber, complex carbs or fruit and some healthy fats.  Then you have a meal 

IE.  
1 Scoop Whey
1/2 C. Skim Milk or FF Plain Yogurt
1/2 C. Oats or Small Fruit
Couple of fish oil caps or 1 T. natty PB.

Thats a meal


----------



## assassin (Jun 7, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> A plain whey shake is not a meal.  That protein will process so fast in your system.  You need to add things to slow down gastric emptying.  Fiber, complex carbs or fruit and some healthy fats.  Then you have a meal
> 
> IE.
> 1 Scoop Whey
> ...



yeah that what i think about , but things like mega mass maybe considered as a meal i think...as it contains lots of carbs


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 8, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> yeah that what i think about , but things like mega mass maybe considered as a meal i think...as it contains lots of carbs


Things like mega-mass are considered to be crap... Not a meal... 


For me a "meal" (not including PWO shake or/during workout nutrition) should have some actual substance and, if at all possible, it should try to contain:
- protein (and in most cases, trying to get food protein - as it is better for satiety/fullness)
- fiber
- carbs (the level and type will depend on your goals/age/genetics etc) 
- fats
- Healthy stuff (vitamins and minerals etc)


----------



## assassin (Jun 8, 2006)

mega mass will be consedered as a crap meal i know  

but not always the meal should contain proteins + carbs + efas 

carbs + protein or protein + efas makes an acceptable combination for a meal.....


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 9, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> mega mass will be consedered as a crap meal i know
> 
> but not always the meal should contain proteins + carbs + efas
> 
> carbs + protein or protein + efas makes an acceptable combination for a meal.....



I agree. P/C and P/F are just fine for meals.

VanessaNicole


----------

